# Big Al's



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

If I order from big Al's and live in Kansas how long will it approximately take to arrive? If your not sure where is big als located so i can estimate it on ups.
thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

For the most part i have gotten mine really fast. There has been a time or two that the product was back ordered, and it took a week. But i have nothing but good to say about them. Their customer service is excellent!
Edit: They are reakky cheap also.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

so my order should arrive less than a week from ordering in case of backorder? thats kickass


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

whats reakky cheap?????


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

it took me about 2 weeks to get an order because they sent out the wrong thing.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> whats reakky cheap?????


 A typo, the k is next to the L


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Iam in NJ and I got my order in about 1 week after ordering.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh i forgot to add they are in Canada, near buffalo.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

they are all over Canada (mostly Ontario)


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> Iam in NJ and I got my order in about 1 week after ordering.


Im in new jersey ..but i always get my orders in 2 days ...if i order on a monday...i;ll have it wednesday...like clockwork.


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

whats the site to big als?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

here's a handy link


----------

